# Wechsel Pressfit Innenlager ZR Race



## muddymartin (6. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem ZR Race 8.0 29 macht das Pressfit Innenlager Probleme und zwar in Form von extrem nervigen Knarzgeräuschen, insbesondere beim Wiegetritt.
Andere Ursachen wie Pedale, Vorbau, Flaschenhalter oder Züge kann ich bereits ausschließen und das Geräusch lässt sich ganz gut lokalisieren.
Wie werden die Innenlagen denn bei Radon eingepresst? Ohne alles, oder mit Fett oder Montagepaste? Hab auch schon gelesen, dass manche die Lager mit Loctite mittelfest einkleben.


----------



## naepster (6. Juli 2015)

Montagepaste sonst nix, auf gar keinen fall Loctite wer kommt den auf die Idee???
Wie alt ist das Lager?
Werkzeug kannst du kaufen,war mir zu teuer, habs aber selber gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (6. Juli 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> Montagepaste sonst nix, auf gar keinen fall Loctite wer kommt den auf die Idee???
> Wie alt ist das Lager?


3 Monate bzw. ca. 1000km


----------



## naepster (6. Juli 2015)

Ok 3 Monate ist nicht lang, bei mir gehen die meistens nach 1 Jahr kaputt.


----------



## muddymartin (6. Juli 2015)

Kaputt heisst dann auch knarzen ? An meinem slide fahre ich das Ding ohne Probleme seit einem jahr


----------



## naepster (6. Juli 2015)

Fährst du Klickies?
Hat das lager spiel wenn du die Kurbel bewegst?


----------



## muddymartin (6. Juli 2015)

Ja und nein... 
Die Pedale sind es nicht.  Ich krieg das knarzen auch hin wenn ich auf den kurbelarm stehe


----------

